# I found a Super cloning powder by dumb ass luck!!!



## Sub Zero (Sep 26, 2010)

I was wondering, what the heck is the difference between (OSH B1 Transplant fertilizer and a Cloning liquid Formula?)

What I found is this... Only this product has this secret... ( But there is another simular product out there too. ) I have not tried it, yet!

Stay tuned!!!

I'm curious how many peeps are interested... this ship works in water up to 90 degrees!
I have no vested interest in this company, plus I may not like your competition! 
I do love to pass on the love, stink bud is an inspiration of mine, spread the love!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

109 views so far... I guess I'll have to get on this after dinner.
Maybe I'll do a demo, I have 20 or 30 cuttings resting in the fridge.
Waiting for the heat wave to pass, 97 in the grow room!


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 27, 2010)

hmmm,,,would of been nice to see or hear before i went to hit the sac but oh well,,,check it out in the mourn..


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

I was checking out my favorite transplant formula, OSH Easygrow B1 Transplant Fertilizer.
And a bottle of Botanicare Power clone advanced liquid formula, just about the same.
Except for the damn price, quantity and one difference?


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

xxxcmackk said:


> HM,,,would of been nice to see or hear before i went to hit the sac but oh well,,,check it out in the mourn..


No worries, I'm going to drag this out as long as I can, I love to tease anything and everything, lets just call it revenge!


----------



## cjishigh (Sep 27, 2010)

Dude whats the secret???


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

Your Cat know's, just ask... LOL!!!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

What the Cat and I found out is, we are being so F'ing ripped off... $29.00 for 16 ounces cloning solution.
How about those cloning gels, like paying for that shit! 
With the info I have, they're out of business!
Now, $100,000 dollars will keep my lips sealed... lets talk big boy's!!! 
LOL!!! Sort of???


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Sep 27, 2010)

is it breast milk?


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

HaHaha!!! nope.


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

But it is mothers milk! LOL!!!


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Sep 27, 2010)

TELL ME!!! tell me in a private message, i'll keep it secret, i swear.


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 28, 2010)

cows milk....strait from the tittie


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 28, 2010)

well man it better be today ,,,i have some cloning to do later today and would like to try this method......at least send me a private message so i can try this....im going to be cloning at lunch,,,that in 3 1/2 hours... or i will just use my old powder and gel.... ....


----------



## mrdrywall (Sep 28, 2010)

asshole asshole asshole


----------



## green.budz (Sep 28, 2010)

ummm willow tree branches soaked in water


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

xxxcmackk said:


> well man it better be today ,,,i have some cloning to do later today and would like to try this method......at least send me a private message so i can try this....im going to be cloning at lunch,,,that in 3 1/2 hours... or i will just use my old powder and gel.... ....


They don't sell this to Canadians, but it comes from Canada??? What's up with that?


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 28, 2010)

thats fucked....good thing im not far from the border then..cmon man,,i have a plant i either going to clone or start budding it,,and would like to try what your seceret shit is..


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

While doing my research on this ingredient, I stumbled onto this web site.

What was written, made me very interested...

_ *The Injury Theory*_

_"While most rooting products will tell you to apply rooting compounds to a cutting and then put the cutting into some grow medium I found from all my testing (over 150 tests!) that this method actually made it harder for cuttings to grow roots. The only effective method was a short exposure to cloning compounds. 

Why? 

I was doing some reading and I figured out why. Auxins do not themselves generate roots! The auxins 'injure' the plant cutting which overreacts by generate roots; think of cutting your skin and getting scar tissue. When a plant is subjected to auxins it defends itself by growing roots. But if you keep exposing the cutting to auxins it never has time to grow roots because it keeps getting injured and never has time to grow roots. 

The more tests I run the more I am convinced that short exposure to auxins is best. You can get an idea of what I've done if you look at my test reports on this page."_ 

Are you getting any ideas, I did!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

xxxcmackk said:


> thats fucked....good thing im not far from the border then..cmon man,,i have a plant i either going to clone or start budding it,,and would like to try what your seceret shit is..


It's not sold in a Hydroshop, or any store I can think of.


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

I take cuttings late in flower often, when I see a keeper, I take cuttings


----------



## NBKA (Sep 28, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> It's not sold in a Hydroshop, or any store I can think of.


No one else has said it, so I will, I call BS!


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

NBKA said:


> No one else has said it, so I will, I call BS!


*OK this ends my giving away anymore clues, all those who played along, I'll PM you with the link.*
*Perhaps you could post your successes on here to prove I was a NO BULL SHITTER!!!*


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe it's an acid and can be reserched by searching the above theory.


----------



## NBKA (Sep 28, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> *OK this ends my giving away anymore clues, all those who played along, I'll PM you with the link.*
> *Perhaps you could post your successes on here to prove I was a NO BULL SHITTER!!!*


Or you could just post your success? 
Bro, three pages of guess what, is like going to the jr high prom as a high schooler, its no fun........


----------



## eric1589 (Sep 28, 2010)

sharing = nice
teasing = ghey


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not exactly an ingrediant that he found...it's a rooting compound product found on the internet.... I'm not going to say the name of the product because I never tried it and don't know if it works... I can tell you it's not very expensive but if that's the factor there are free alternatives for rooting compounds that work great.


----------



## mrboots (Sep 28, 2010)

I've heard of people cloning plants in nothing but water. Is that his great secret?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 28, 2010)

no, but i use willow tree tips for a DIY hormone. but i also know people that clone in just water... i even know someone that just sticks the cutting into the dirt and has success.


----------



## NBKA (Sep 28, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> no, but i use willow tree tips for a DIY hormone. but i also know people that clone in just water... i even know someone that just sticks the cutting into the dirt and has success.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I have done this many times, make sure its moist (humid.) and warm, and she will grow......


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how clonex got thier fame but they sure do rip people off!


----------



## dFy (Sep 28, 2010)

So it comes from Canada... maple syrup LOL?


----------



## Sub Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

The ingredient I was researching is an acid ( *Indole-3-Acetic Acid* )

I purchase Power Clone 1, I added PC1 to RO water up to 250 ppm, more then this scares me!
Soak the cutting for 1/2 hour rinse completely, set cuttings in 2" net pots using 87°F City Water nothing else 7 days latter... u b the judge!


----------



## Total Head (Sep 28, 2010)

so your cloning secret is a product sold for the purpose of cloning? cheater! not quite what i was expecting, but since you're raving about the stuff i am a little curious. i looked up that acid and it basically said something to the effect of the stuff inducing SUCH growth that it kills and is sometimes used as an herbicide? holy shit dude. what was that other product that has that ingredient that you haven't tried yet? i'm intrigued. this sounds like a very worthy side by side for me to try now that my tent thing is almost ready. anyone else use that stuff?


----------



## Total Head (Sep 28, 2010)

wow dude. and yeah i got your loony tunes "fu girly man" pm too. and your visitor message. way out of line. chill the fuck out and get a grip you psycho cyber-stalking troll thing. you gonna come to my house too? jesus.


edit: i just realized the freak actually gave me a rep for the sole pupose of once again saying fu. a fucking + rep! lmao. woah.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 29, 2010)

This is to the OP..

Clones root when they want to. I have taken clones from the same branch that have rooted a week apart.. It has a lot of variables such as temp, available C02 matters. You always think you have the secret but then next time you try and back to the norm.

I have upped my rooting times by running more humidity, little warmer temps and 1500PPM C02. That helped like a mofo, but even as I type this I am reminded that the batch before this batch of clones took 20 days to root out. I do grow OG, which has no where near the short rooting time of something like Green Crack but you get when I mean.. The one thing I have found to be true is tap water roots clones the fastest for me. Additives slow shit down, I have tried a few and so far always true.

P.S. FU by rep is the funniest thing I ever seen on RIU.. That is some anger right thar buddE


----------



## Carbon (Sep 29, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> The ingredient I was researching is an acid ( *Indole-3-Acetic Acid* )


what you are using is IBA-K ..... a water-soluble type of Indole Butyric Acid and NAA-AA ......Naphthalene Acetic Acid

This is top secret shit alright. IBA in some form is in about all rooting gels, powders, dips or drenches. NAA prompts small hair like growth later. Sure enough you can get it out of Canada or go to your local shop and get Dyna-Gro KLN, if you think that both ingredients are necessary. I'm sure there are others ---- just look on the label ---- the name will be listed along w/ the %. Required labeling. 

Carbon 

ps You won't come off as quite as big a dumb fuck if you tell what you know ---- instead of acting like you know it all.


----------



## OrganicB*tch (Sep 29, 2010)

Way to kill my buzz. I read this whole thread, get to the end and see total head get torn a new a hole for no reason.
Wow sub zero!! Run out of nugs? thats the only thing that would get me that mad. Jeez... p.s. ur thread sux.. boring


----------



## mrdrywall (Sep 30, 2010)

OrganicB*tch said:


> Way to kill my buzz. I read this whole thread, get to the end and see total head get torn a new a hole for no reason.
> Wow sub zero!! Run out of nugs? thats the only thing that would get me that mad. Jeez... p.s. ur thread sux.. boring


 i second that fuckin whack job


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 30, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Know F'n wonder Albfuct moved on... MAN CHILD LOSER FUCKS, HAVE YOU DROPPED YOU BALLS YET LITTLE BOY!!!


LOL oh yes im sure Al B. Fuct would act like a little 5 year old lil kid throwing a tantrum to. From what i remember im pretty sure he would tell you to "get a life you troll" right about now  I must say i would agree with him.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 30, 2010)

Al B. Fuct was beyond all magnitude of pissed and he spoke with respect when he left here. His most simple of lessons so easily lost


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 30, 2010)

I cant believe I read 3 pages into this gay thread. Why start a thread taunting everyone about a secret you found then not say it? Especially after people ask. I cant think of a reason other than being a dick.

Anyway I have 100% success rate with tap water, and usually get roots large enough for transplant in 10 days, so I doubt I would use any secret anyway.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Sep 30, 2010)

OrganicB*tch said:


> Way to kill my buzz. I read this whole thread, get to the end and see total head get torn a new a hole for no reason.
> Wow sub zero!! Run out of nugs? thats the only thing that would get me that mad. Jeez... p.s. ur thread sux.. boring


EXACTLY my thoughts!!!!!



Sub Zero said:


> What the Cat and I found out is, we are being so F'ing ripped off... $29.00 for 16 ounces cloning solution.
> How about those cloning gels, like paying for that shit!
> With the info I have, they're out of business!
> Now, $100,000 dollars will keep my lips sealed... lets talk big boy's!!!
> LOL!!! Sort of???


How about absolutely NO cloning powder or gel..... I just use water and air and I have a 100% success rate.....


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been cloning for 15 years. I use straight tap water with excellent results. If i had to put a number on it I would say I have a 85% success rate with only water. I laugh when I see them cloning gels and liquids for $15-30/bottle. Ridonkculous! I suspect that many of the products aimed at the cannabis growing community are straight gimmicks. peace


----------



## rzza (Oct 1, 2010)

Mountainfarmer said:


> I suspect that many of the products aimed at the cannabis growing community are straight gimmicks. peace


yes your totally right here.


----------



## Soplain (Oct 2, 2010)

what a doucher. no one likes sub zero now. haha


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 2, 2010)

Soplain said:


> what a doucher. no one likes sub zero now. haha


Heard hes got cooties as well ewwwww


----------



## middle84 (Oct 2, 2010)

OP is a troll, asshole probably both.

Sub you looked shit up on the internet good job bro! Don't bother posting if your gonna be and asshat.


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> You call me a cheater then ask me TO FUCKING HELP YOU!!!! ARE YOU INSANE???
> Am I missing something here? If you lazy ass peeps are going to just bitch about free help...
> FFFFUUUUCCKKKKKK YOU!!!


 Wow dude just wow .... Forget to take your meds today or what? Not like the guy was actually insulting to and you react like this? You act more like a speed freak then a stoner bro. Sad to see. Talk about overreaction........

I agree with others that your game playing was lame. Interesting info . Too bad you made yourself look like a complete psycho


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 3, 2010)

I tried a round of clones with water and some with gel . With my strains and in Oasis cubes I got triple the success with the gel. I use Juicy Roots. Swells the heck out of the base of the clones and gets a huge explosion of roots. I did have one strain that every single one rooted in the H20 really well. I guess it all depends.


----------



## Ursus (Oct 3, 2010)

this was the biggest waste of a fucking thread you moron, sub par grower... pz.


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW!!! The hate goes on, even after my Ten Day Ban from RIU!!!

Perhaps you all have never been drunk, and did stupid stuff?
Please get a handle on your anger, it makes you all look ugly.

So would you please except my humble apology, for all my stupid remarks and postings... RIU did!


----------



## Soplain (Oct 10, 2010)

lol orrr when we get drunk its with friends. not at home alone a logging online to forums to make retarded posts


----------



## mrbackhand (Oct 11, 2010)

Alcohol is a hell of a drug.


----------



## meezy4tw (Oct 11, 2010)

ANYWAYS, I tried reading through all 6 pages on this thread to seee just what the hell is going on. 4 of the 6 pages have nothing but worthless posts. Thats cool and all but drama isn't my thing on the web. A simple cut and paste-google search is all that was needed but here on RIU people tend to repeat lots of things rather than take the 5 minutes to do a simple search.

OP was probably reading this site on power cloning here that uses an IBAK and NAA-AA rooting powder.
Heres the link:
http://www.super-grow.biz/PowerCloning.jsp


----------



## Snow Crash (Oct 11, 2010)

*SHUT DOWN THIS THREAD*

For the love of all that is good and Holy in gardening. This thread has no place in a forum of knowledge.

Talk about some intellectual constipation.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Oct 12, 2010)

In another thread, someone said you can crush up some aspirin, add water to make into a paste, and this is good rooting compound. The formula for putting water is one 200mg aspirin per gallon of water. I'm not sure how water soluble aspirin is.


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 12, 2010)

We use aspirin to induce hermies, wonder if you should worry about that.


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 12, 2010)

My swan song, I'm out of here... you have been great... most of you... You will be missed! Goodbye u-all!


----------



## fishfinder (Oct 17, 2010)

And the answer is.......................spit it out bro, I know you have family in the old country, maybe they can be persuaded to make you talk. This is like the cross between a deconstructionist anda mafioso, he makes you an offer you can't understand.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

We've been rickrolled.


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 20, 2010)

I ordered some more PC1, the cheap shipping appears to be no longer availible...POOP!


----------



## Sub Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I have some cuttings that I tried to root with just RO water, 3 weeks nothing.
Although the LSD did root, but not the other nine cuttings.
New batch of PC1 arrived Friday, soaked the NL X BB for an hour.
Check out the splitting seems...



Just watch the f'n root explosion that's about to happen... More pix 11/02


----------



## Sub Zero (Nov 2, 2010)

View attachment 1246903View attachment 1246902 Proggress...


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 2, 2010)

how many hours in between pics?


----------



## Sub Zero (Nov 3, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> how many hours in between pics?


24 hrs... 

View attachment 1248766View attachment 1248769View attachment 1248773


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Nov 5, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> The ingredient I was researching is an acid ( *Indole-3-Acetic Acid* )


Almost every single rooting hormone on the market uses this stuff my friend. And auxins do not injure plants. Auxins are naturally contained in plants. In fact, they were the FIRST hormone discovered in plants. Now, what you read is a BS explanation concocted to get you to buy something. Like with LED lights. However, you are right that it is not necessary to cake the stuff on for rooting purposes. Many plants just need a little bit of encouragement, sometimes, as seen all over this thread, all that means is to take a cutting and place it in moist warm media and it will do the work on its own.


----------



## transcendence (Dec 2, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> 24 hrs...
> 
> View attachment 1248766View attachment 1248769View attachment 1248773


Well I likes this post!..............and this quote even better! 
hey just like grandpapie used to say "its not love until you dont mind licking her butthole" (true story)


----------



## irieie (Dec 4, 2010)

this thread is funny. sub zero, did you get banned for this thread?


----------

